# Need Your Help! What should i do? Legit Or Not!



## sexxxy (Oct 7, 2008)

*edited
*


----------



## epp_b (Oct 7, 2008)

First of all, what is the model and how much did you pay for it?


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't know what country your in but i'm pretty sure handling stolen goods is illegal in the UK whether you know it to be stolen or not.

Maybe you could hand it into a police station anonymously, with a note attached or something.


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 7, 2008)

You could ask yourself how you know that the photos are "no where related to this guy i purchased it from", when you just said, "Not knowing who im purchasing it from". 

Just saying.


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 7, 2008)

its a nikon d200, and i payed 450$ for it, and the photos on the secondary card where of a white family, and the person i bought it from was Indian. Just a thought?


----------



## epp_b (Oct 7, 2008)

> its a nikon d200, and i payed 450$ for it, and the photos on the secondary card where of a white family, and the person i bought it from was Indian. Just a thought?


Wow...uh...yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if it was stolen.  Used D200's go for almost double that and then there's the Indian guy / white family thing.  Ouch.


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 7, 2008)

the money i used to purchase it was the money i was saving for the rebel xsi. , i have no job so it was kinda a good deal. i was thinking of taking it to the station but i wouldnt get any of my savings back . i checked my local craigslist and newspaper website to see if anyone was missing a d200. Nothing came up, i feel so bad for the original owner, i have a feeling this guy brought it from somewhere else, because the indian guy just moved here. But who knows, maybe the original owner also stole it? im just trying to make my self feel better with dumb excuses lol. i love this camera and i wanted to get into photography, but it was a big mistake. But anything on ebay and craigslist can be stolen right? Idk what to do, any help?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 7, 2008)

Perhaps you could contact the police and ask if that camera (with serial number) has been reported stolen.  That would seem a reasonable and responsible way to attempt to track down the owner, if it is indeed stolen.  
If that doens't turn up anything, will that be enough to satiate your guilty feelings?


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 7, 2008)

thats a good idea, but what if it is stolen and they want me to come in to the station or something? track my number? i dont know how that works im only 17 lol


----------



## epp_b (Oct 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, the law is really stupid in this regard.  If you are in possession of stolen goods, _even if you don't know it_, you can be charged.


----------



## philippians1v21 (Oct 7, 2008)

If you want to try to do the right thing and not get in trouble yourself call from a pay phone if there are any left in the city.  Then if it does come up stolen drop it off anonymously and call this a learning experience.  If you really want to clear yourself though.  Good luck and sorry to hear you might loose out on some cash for this.


----------



## Big Bully (Oct 7, 2008)

Tell the police the situation. Tell them what you suspect and see if they have any recommendations. They will probably take the camera, and see if they can find the origional owner. After some searching if they can't find the owners they will probably give the camera back to you. 
On the other hand they may ask you where you bought the camera, and if you don't give them that information they may charge you with theft. That is a serious downer. So.. I guess, let your conscience be your guide.


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 7, 2008)

i may try calling the police station from skype. Maybe tahts better then going to an actual payphone. What you guys think. And if i did get charged how much you think it would be?


----------



## Big Bully (Oct 7, 2008)

A horrible mark on your permanent record. The camera costs over $1000 so that is a felony theft charge... I think, if I remember right.  And so even though you are a minor you might get jail time. My best suggestion is, is that if you purchased the camera from someone tell the police where you got it, and let them take it from there. There is no reason for you to get charged with a crime that you did not commit. Because employers frown on theft. Even if it is a bogus charge.


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 7, 2008)

omg thats not good! but anything on craigslist can be bought and it can be stolen right? do people get in trouble for that


----------



## Big Bully (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes if you do not give up who you bought it from.


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 7, 2008)

what if i said i got it from craigslist? and i just met the person at the mall, we talked over email?


----------



## Big Bully (Oct 7, 2008)

Be honest. And don't try to hide anything.


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 7, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Be honest. And don't try to hide anything.



yea i know, but im not trying to give up on a freind, you know where that will lead.......


----------



## Big Bully (Oct 7, 2008)

It's up to you. Do what you think is right.


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 7, 2008)

i think the best thing to do is try to find the original owner withought any police involved, and ill tell the owner the story. Im sure he would understand and be grateful he got the camera back. i keep searching local postings to my find someone searching for a d200. Good idea?


----------



## Big Bully (Oct 7, 2008)

Obviously in your mind it is, so go ahead.


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 7, 2008)

in your honest opinion, do you guys think im doing the right thing?


----------



## Big Bully (Oct 7, 2008)

No, I think you should take it to the police and let them handle the situation. That is what they are trained to do. You are thinking like a 17 year old, who is more concerned about friends, rather than the person he or she might have stole from. If your friend did something illegal he or she needs to pay the price. It's not up to you to decide.


----------



## hovis (Oct 7, 2008)

Just a small point but one worth considering I think - the photos causing your suspicions are not on the camera as you say, they are on the card.  Card and camera are not inseperable, and many folks have bought cards they believed to be new from t'interwebnet and found photos still on them.  This in itself doesn't prove the camera is stolen in my book.

Have you really quizzed the guy you bought it from to see where he got it and why it's so cheap?

I'm sure if you just contacted the police, gave them the serial number, if their checks do not show the camera as stolen, you can relax.  If it is stolen, the cops will want you to hand it over, and you should tell them the truth about where you got it - that way the worst that can happen to you is that you will be minus one camera AND $450.


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 7, 2008)

yea im going to give them a call and see what happens, if it doesnt come up stolen maybe the original owner hasnt filed it yet? just a thought. ill find out soon


----------



## monkeykoder (Oct 7, 2008)

Good choice.  Even if it is stolen the original owner might not even have the serial number (they probably will but might not) in that case there isn't much anyone can do even if someone was missing a d200 you could never be sure it was theirs.


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 8, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> Good choice.  Even if it is stolen the original owner might not even have the serial number (they probably will but might not) in that case there isn't much anyone can do even if someone was missing a d200 you could never be sure it was theirs.



yea who knows where the original owner got it from right? I dont know, we will see. I just got into photography so maybe i can join you guys. this d200 really complicated though!


----------



## hovis (Oct 8, 2008)

sexxxy said:


> . this d200 really complicated though!


Nnoooo.  I get on with mine just fine - If I can do it, anyone can.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 9, 2008)

I would just mail the camera to the police station without your return address.  And put an anonymous note in there about the camera.


----------



## Phazan (Oct 9, 2008)

I honestly hate getting the police involved with stuff...Then you have to deal with legal crap, and not reasonable solutions.


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 9, 2008)

Sheesh, just because of the price of a used camera, everyone is suggesting to send it to the police, some without a return address?

The price of something used is not an indication of legit or stolen. It would be a shame for the person it was stolen from if it turned out that way, but that isn't the purchaser's fault. Why give up what you paid for just because it may or may not have been stolen? 100% of everything purchased used has the possibility of being stolen. There is no way of knowing it was stolen or not.

I guess no one should ever purchase anything used.


----------



## Overread (Oct 9, 2008)

mrodgers - it was not the price, but the finding of photos of a family (not the seller's family) on the card sold with the camera which along with the cheap price lead to the possible conclusion that the camera had been stolen


----------



## Pugs (Oct 9, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> No, I think you should take it to the police and let them handle the situation. That is what they are trained to do. You are thinking like a 17 year old, who is more concerned about friends, rather than the person he or she might have stole from. If your friend did something illegal he or she needs to pay the price. It's not up to you to decide.


 
So far, this is the only advice that reflects common sense and personal integrity in this thread.

Go to the police and tell them what you suspect and why.  Tell them everything you can about who you bought it from.  

Grow-up.  Grow a spine.  Show that you can handle a weird situation with honesty, integrity, and self-respect.  

Chances are the police will check, find it isn't stolen, pat you on the head for being a good citizen, and you'll have the camera and a good feeling.  

You said it was a friend of a friend that you don't really know anything about so...?


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 9, 2008)

_i really didnt want the police involved because of it leading to my friends, who knows where it came from. and it is true, sending a camera in anonymously because i have a  suspicion its stolen is kinda ridiculous. considering i paid for it?_


----------



## hovis (Oct 9, 2008)

Just to add a further thought, and I know the US market is different, but local research over the last day or so has turned up...... there are a number of perfectly legit secondhand camera shops here in KL, where I could find you any number of secondhand Nikon D300's for a list price of RM5000 (ish), which equates to around $US 410.  Strangely, D2X's are around the same price.  Once you've finished the haggling, you could get any of those for around RM4000 - around $US 330.  Secondhand D200s are around RM3500 list, so around RM 2900, say around $US290.

I'd say that also casts doubt onto the stolen status of the camera.

Just my two pennerth.

And yes, I am now actively considering a D2x or D300.......


----------



## Pugs (Oct 9, 2008)

sexxxy said:


> _i really didnt want the police involved because of it leading to my friends, who knows where it came from. and it is true, sending a camera in anonymously because i have a suspicion its stolen is kinda ridiculous. considering i paid for it?_


 
Don't do it anonymously.  Grow up.  Take some personal responsibility.  Stop putting your friends first.  Put the yourself and doing the right thing first.  Show that you have the integrity to call the police non-emergency number, describe the situation, give all relevant details about why you think it may be stolen and why you think that it may be stolen and WHO YOU BOUGHT IT FROM.  All of the details.  

Give your name, age, phone number, and address.  They'll likely tell you that they'll pass your information on to the correct area and that a detective may be contacting you.  

Show that you have some personal integrity and do the right thing.  

If your friends are thieves, you need better friends.  Show some self-respect and start hanging out with a better class of people.  

Most of all, learn the proper use of italics and bolding.  It makes your posts difficult to read.


----------



## hovis (Oct 9, 2008)

sexxxy said:


> _i really didnt want the police involved because of it leading to my friends, who knows where it came from. and it is true, sending a camera in anonymously because i have a  suspicion its stolen is kinda ridiculous. considering i paid for it?_


Quite right.  You only need to inform the authorities that you have it and the details of it.  You don't need to hand it over until they ask for it.


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 9, 2008)

Overread said:


> mrodgers - it was not the price, but the finding of photos of a family (not the seller's family) on the card sold with the camera which along with the cheap price lead to the possible conclusion that the camera had been stolen


Right! I forgot about that point.

So, are you saying that I should delete the photos of my aunt and grandmother's visit because my aunt is the legal guardian of her stepdaughter's black children because I am white? I guess my camera must have been stolen as well because I have photos of a family that is clearly not my family.

[OT]Indeed, it was quite comical them being from the city (Pittsburgh) and I am out in the country in the middle of nowhere. I asked them if they still wanted to cook the hotdogs on the fire or cook them inside. They had a blast standing out in the rain cooking hotdogs and making s'mores, soaking wet, LOL. Rain and s'mores made from graham crackers do not mix at all... but they ate them all anyways [/OT]


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 9, 2008)

Pugs said:


> Chances are the police will check, find it isn't stolen, pat you on the head for being a good citizen, and you'll have the camera and a good feeling.



This isn't "Leave it to Beaver" , keyboard warrior, police don't do that.

Even though the camera should be turned over to the police somehow, the OP is not going to be look at as some innocent bystander. how are the police going to check if a camera is stolen anyways? Its not a car.


----------



## monkeykoder (Oct 9, 2008)

If the original owner reported it stolen with the serial number then they can know otherwise it should be in the clear.


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 9, 2008)

haha it is true, there's no need for the police to be called if its just a suspicion, again. I live in California where police wont just pat you on the head here, they will probably tazer me half to death just for fun... . My only big concern was the price, and im not going to give up my freind for finding this camera for me, right thing or not i have known him for most of my life and hes been my right hand man. And im sure any of you would report your own brother to the police if he stole something? Same situation here, my freinds are pretty much family! . But wherever my friend found the guy wasnt up to me, im just the buyer. I was just trying to find the owner over the internet if its possible. If not i just have to move on.


----------



## Joves (Oct 9, 2008)

sexxxy said:


> thats a good idea, but what if it is stolen and they want me to come in to the station or something? track my number? i dont know how that works im only 17 lol


 Call on a payphone that way they cant trace you back. If it is stolen get your money back and, if they are only the friend of a friend, I wouldnt care what people thought I would report them. I have never tolerated theives, they will eventually steal from you too.


----------



## monkeykoder (Oct 9, 2008)

sexxxy said:


> would report your own brother to the police if he stole something?.



If he stole a D200 I sure as hell would.  If he stole something to survive no.  If he is a douchebag and decides he has to steal for ****s and giggles he needs to learn something from it.  I wouldn't associate with someone that would steal like that.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 9, 2008)

sexxxy said:


> haha it is true, there's no need for the police to be called if its just a suspicion, again. I live in California where police wont just pat you on the head here, they will probably tazer me half to death just for fun... . My only big concern was the price, and im not going to give up my freind for finding this camera for me, right thing or not i have known him for most of my life and hes been my right hand man. And im sure any of you would report your own brother to the police if he stole something? Same situation here, my freinds are pretty much family! . But wherever my friend found the guy wasnt up to me, im just the buyer. I was just trying to find the owner over the internet if its possible. If not i just have to move on.



why can't you just get a refund from the guy who sold it to you? then just buy your new XSI.


----------



## sexxxy (Oct 10, 2008)

No one on craigslist takes refunds, and i doubt this guy will either since i have already played with it, and the rebel xsi is like 700$


----------



## Big Bully (Oct 11, 2008)

sexxxy said:


> haha it is true, there's no need for the police to be called if its just a suspicion, again. I live in California where police wont just pat you on the head here, they will probably tazer me half to death just for fun... . My only big concern was the price, and im not going to give up my freind for finding this camera for me, right thing or not i have known him for most of my life and hes been my right hand man. And im sure any of you would report your own brother to the police if he stole something? Same situation here, my freinds are pretty much family! . But wherever my friend found the guy wasnt up to me, im just the buyer. I was just trying to find the owner over the internet if its possible. If not i just have to move on.


 

Ok what I am getting out of this thread, after people have given you advice after advice after advice on what to do with this situation, is... That you want us all to pat you on the back and say "NOOOO, you are in the right, don't worry about the other guy". Am I right?! Ya I thought so. Listen, you are 17 years old grow up and grow a pair. I have turned over family, even a brother who has stolen, and done other s*it. If you are dumb enough to do that crap then you deserve to get caught. 
If you aren't going to listen to the advice of the older, wiser, have had the experience, people in this thread then drop the freakin conversation. Do what you want with the damn thing and get on with your life. I mean who cares about the other guy right. As long as you feel warm and fuzzy and your friends are safe from the bad police man.. It's all good. Just remember that one day it could happen to you, and what would you want the end user to do.
Ok warm and fuzziness is over. Do what you want with the camera, especially if you aren't going to listen to the advice given. Just drop the topic. Because it is rude to ask for advice and then to blatantly ignore everyones advice that they have given. The truth is out, that you only started this thread so you can get someone to validate what you were going to do all along, and you kept it going long enough that someone actually agrees with you, and now, that is the advice you are going to take. Because it makes you feel like you have done something right. 
Grow up.

Thanks Pugs!:thumbup:


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 13, 2008)

I just saw a recent episode of Cops where some guy got arrested for being in the possession of stolen goods. It was in Kalifornia too.

I like that show


----------



## Chiller (Oct 13, 2008)

I wasnt going to reply to this thread, but I was bored.  

 I say..turn him in.  If it was your camera that was stolen, you would be a little pissed.  Somebody is missing a camera they worked hard to get. I dont know....I make crap money, and I keep my cams close, cause I cant afford to replace them. 
 Whether he/she is your "friend"(or friend of a friend), if they are willing to sell you stolen property, they are not much of a friend.  
  I would report anyone, brother, mother, friend.  They broke the law, and now you are in jeopardy, cause you are in possesion of stolen goods.(we think)   I say , check it out with the Poh-leece, and see if they can trace the serial number.


----------



## Andrea K (Oct 14, 2008)

I before E except after C. F-R-I-E-N-D

Anyway, why not go to the police? Obviously there is enough suspicion in the pictures and price that made you think it might be stolen. If you don't do anything to find out if it is actually stolen, you'll always have that thought in the back of your mind every time you use the camera. Have some faith in justice. If it's not stolen, like you want to believe, then you keep the camera. If it's stolen, you've learned a valuable lesson about buying used goods from strangers for extremely low prices. Win-Win. Unless you count the $450 you would lose if it is indeed stolen. However, I think $450 (at most) for a clear conscience and a lesson from the University of Life is a small price to pay.

Best of luck,
Andrea


----------

